# Silence of the hamsters



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

While i was busy out of town for work, one of my seemingly innocent pets is busy plotting something as well

*Practicing ninja arts*
Illusion technique!









Hmm.. if that doesn't work then, play dead! 









I'll escape soon enough and tomorrow, the world!! Just you wait humans. Bwahahaha!!


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

Awww... So cute! She's the same color as mine!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh my goodness ... so, SO cute!!


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Love hammies!!! Makes me wish mine was here at work with me. What adorable pics. =]


----------



## susiemccormick (Oct 15, 2013)

Ahhh.. So cute! Love the playing dead photo!


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Haha, adorable!!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

After the chick post, I was almost afraid to look at this thread...


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

LOL sweetergrrrl!!!


----------



## TheSmellyHedgie (Sep 26, 2013)

Aww really cute hamster, (s)he looks chubby which just adds to the cuteness!


----------



## JimmayAnne (Feb 9, 2012)

Omg love the "play dead" photo. Cute lol


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Had a good laugh with the comments 

I think she is really deep asleep and not playing dead at all lol


----------

